
CSS deep-dive: matrix3d() for a frame-perfect custom scrollbar - kinlan
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/03/custom-scrollbar
======
Nadya
Please don't let this become a thing. Touching my scrollbar is a huge "Fuck
you". Like the date picker example - _thank god_ devs can't change it because
they or their designers will find ways to ruin it. The scrollbar is one of the
"sacred" UI elements like the default mouse cursor. Don't. Touch. It.

~~~
DougBTX
Agreed, the Nyan cat demo has problems scrolling on iOS too. For example, if
you accidentally scroll a single device pixel up before scrolling down, then
the page frame bounces up and down, instead of actually scrolling down to show
the content on the page.

